# Drehzahl Steuern mit S7 12/14 DC/DC/RLY



## Meyki 97 (30 Mai 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Programmierung der Drehzahlsteuerung meines Gleichstrommotors.
Dieser Motor soll etwas aufwickeln, und da sich in der Zeit des Wickelns der Durchmesser meiner Rolle kontinuierlich verändert möchte ich gerne meine Drehzahl regeln.
Ich arbeite mit Tia Portal und habe eine S7 12/14 DC/DC/RLY. 
Ich habe bereits gesehen, das meine Plc auf der Hardwareseite PWM und PTO Module verbaut hat. Da hört es aber auch schon auf...

Meine Frage: Kann ich diese Module überhaupt für meine Stufenlose Ansteuerung des Motors nutzen oder benötige ich hierzu andere/weitere externe Module ?

Wenn das geht: Wie habe ich das ganze in Bezug auf meinen Motor zu deklarieren ? ich wäre sehr Dankbar für brauchbare antworten !!

Lg


----------



## zako (30 Mai 2018)

... bzgl. Wicklerlösung in der SIMATIC:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/58565043

bzgl. Hintergrundwissen kannst Du folgend Dich auch mal einlesen (Deine Frage ist so allgemein gehalten, dass ich zunächst davon ausgehe, dass Du noch nicht weisst mit welchen Regelungsverfahren (z.B. Tänzerlageregelung, direkte / indirekte Zugregelung, Zentralwickler ..) bzw. mit welchen Durchmesserrechner (z.B. v/n- ; Integrationsverfahren oder Ermittlung per Abstandssensor etc.)
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/38043750

Wenn es auf eine Drehzahlregelung zum Antrieb hinausläuft, dann kann die Drehzahlsollwertvorgabe über die PTO- Schnittstelle erfolgen (oder eben analog, Kommunikationsbus - ich kenne ja Deinen Drive nicht ...)


----------



## Meyki 97 (31 Mai 2018)

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ich lese mich mal rein.

Ich versuche etwas genauer zu schildern. 1. ich schalte meinen Motor über ein Relaise- kann ich dann überhaupt mit einem PWM oder einem PTO arbeiten ?
Des weiteren erfasse ich gar keinen Durchmesser durch irgendwelche Messsysteme, aber aufgrund des wachsenden Durchmessers verändert sich die gezogene Kabellänge durch den Motor in m/s und das möchte ich steuern können.

Beispiel: Kabellänge >= 2m/s - Motordrehzahl reduzieren.

wenn es weitere Fragen gibt bitte melden


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juni 2018)

@Meyki 97


Meyki 97 schrieb:


> Des weiteren erfasse ich gar keinen Durchmesser durch irgendwelche Messsysteme, aber aufgrund des wachsenden Durchmessers verändert sich die gezogene Kabellänge durch den Motor in m/s und das möchte ich steuern können.


In #1 war noch von Regeln die Rede, laut #3 willst Du steuern.
Beim Regeln gibt man einen Sollwert vor und misst den Istwert. Mit der Differenz aus beiden (RegelAbweichung) versucht man, die Stellgrösse (beim GS-Motor z.B. die FeldErregung) so zu beeinflussen, dass die RegelAbweichung möglichst klein wird . . .
Wir haben jetzt von Dir erfahren, was Du *nicht* misst (den Durchmesser) und wie Du hoffentlich nicht die Drehzahl steuern willst (indem Du per PWM das Relais klappern lässt).
Was steht denn zur Verfügung? Wie ermittelst Du die "gezogene Kabellänge" bzw. die KabelGeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Meyki 97 (4 Juni 2018)

Die gezogene Kabellänge erfasse ich, indem ich meine Leitung durch 3 versetzte Rollen durchführe, die sich während des ziehens der Leitung mitdrehen. Somit kann meine PLC mit dem Durchmesser der Rollen den bereits gezogenen Wert über positive Flanken eines Induktiven Sensors berechnen.


----------



## Luke1986 (4 Juni 2018)

kannst du nicht den antrieb ob diese geschwindigkeit regeln? 

Soll = 2m/s (oder halt der eingestellte wert) 
ist = gemessener wert 

in abhängigkeit dessen dann motor schneller/langsamer laufen lassen. 

zum schalten des motors -> Solid State Relais, sonst haste klapperei. das wäre ungünstig. 

just my 2 cents.

gruß Lukas


----------



## Meyki 97 (4 Juni 2018)

Ja, so in der Art habe ich das ganze auch geplant bzw. vor. Jedoch bin ich Anfänger was SPS Technik angeht und ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich meinen PWM dort eindeklarieren kann. Leider arbeite ich in der Landmaschinentechnik und es kennt sich hier so ziemlich niemand mit SPS Technik aus. Vielleicht kann mir dabei jemand ja etwas weiter helfen.


----------

